# What is your first photo of 2018?



## zombiesniper

Lets see how you started your photographic journey of the new year.

Here's mine.




Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

No shots yet.  I am not brave enough to face the extreme cold.

Great shot.


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## snowbear

A multipurpose photo: I've also used it in Shooting the Alphabet and 
52 Week Photography Project 2018, Week 1: Looking Ahead

Black ant fishing fly that I tied a number of years ago.



DSC_1141.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Well darn! I deleted my first. Didn't know you were gonna do this thread


----------



## snowbear

Actually, this is something like #8, but they are all of the same thing.  It just took me a while to get the triggers set properly.


----------



## BrentC

Not sure I want to post this after that beauty shot of yours.   Went on a little drive today and found this guy about 10min from my house and happened to be my first shot of the new year.




Snowy Owl by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

And I hope we are lucky tomorrow after the great few days you have been having.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I would have posted a snowy on an outhouse roof if I had seen one!


----------



## BrentC

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I would have posted a snowy on an outhouse roof if I had seen one!



All the shots of Snowys I have, and they are few, are all on antennae's.  A Snowy on an outhouse would be a nice change.  I'm going out with zombiesniper tomorrow but with all the great shots he's had over the last few days I hope his luck isn't running out.


----------



## Peeb

I woulda taken a better first shot if I'd known!!


----------



## Destin

Haven’t taken a single photo yet. Y’all are making me look bad.


----------



## Derrel

Oh my gosh, I have not taken a single photo since yesterday's sunset shots at 4:50 PM. That means I have not snapped a single photo for exactly 12 minutes shy of a full 24 hours! So, not yet one single photo on this first day of January, 2018!


----------



## zombiesniper

BrentC said:


> I'm going out with zombiesniper tomorrow but with all the great shots he's had over the last few days I hope his luck isn't running out.



We'll find something.


----------



## JustJazzie

Besides the shots I took arguing with my light meter (which I’m not counting) It was this one when I was practicing my black on black background lighting. As you can see my subject was quite enthusiastic about posing.


----------



## zombiesniper

That is an adorable lap dog.


----------



## DarkShadow

The inside of my jacket pocket lint and a few pennies  and maybe a few snack crumbs from my Samsung Galaxy S6 otherwise nothing yet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

JustJazzie said:


> Besides the shots I took arguing with my light meter (which I’m not counting) It was this one when I was practicing my black on black background lighting. As you can see my subject was quite enthusiastic about posing.



Cane Corso?


----------



## katsrevenge

Does this count? Phone foodie shot? 
I love these bean bun things. Need to find a place that sells them.


----------



## jcdeboever

Reminder to.pick one up for the Canon AE1. SOOC. I'm getting good. I left it on like a moron.


----------



## stk

My first picture this year:


 

My second (first with my phone):


 

...water is still coming out when I zoom. Maybe a weather sealed body and lens with the next upgrade...?


----------



## zombiesniper

Or a camera cover like this.


----------



## stk

I used a not even close to waterproof wool hat.


----------



## ronlane

My first images were an attempt at photographying freezing/frozen bubbles. I haven't processed them yet but they aren't near as cool I would like for them to be.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Took this last night:




Stonehaven at night by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

This is my hometown of Stonehaven, Scotland.


----------



## otherprof

1/1/18 First time out with my d7200 (and 35 1.8)  Went to Los Angeles County Museum of Art and saw this woman reading information on the wall about the Chagall exhibit. I really like my d5100, but the 7200 can see in the dark!





zombiesniper said:


> Lets see how you started your photographic journey of the new year.
> 
> Here's mine.


----------



## Empresshope

The weather has been less than perfect for the past couple of days making shooting outside virtually impossible for the new year thus far. I decided to fiddle around, indoors, with these dominoes and my Samsung phone and came up with this shot. I think its simple but effective.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

heres mine 


Wolf!!!! (Animal lifer!!) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Mine are still in the camera but I'll post any that came out okay once I've got to the end of the roll and developed it.


----------



## SquarePeg

My first of 2018:







ronlane said:


> My first images were an attempt at photographying freezing/frozen bubbles. I haven't processed them yet but they aren't near as cool I would like for them to be.



I had fun with the frozen bubbles on Saturday but the light was dull and overcast so definitely going to try again soon.  It was too windy the rest of the weekend - maybe tomorrow although... it may "warm up" to 25 here...


----------



## JustJazzie

zombiesniper said:


> That is an adorable lap dog.


LOL! We like to think so. Its a good things she's pretty, because she smells TERRIBLE.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Cane Corso?


She is! Her and her "sister" 

@SquarePeg GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ronlane

Okay, not the first image but 3 of the first attempts at the frozen bubbles. Can't figure out if it isn't cold enough here or if I didn't get enough glycerin in the solution or what.


----------



## SquarePeg

ronlane said:


> Okay, not the first image but 3 of the first attempts at the frozen bubbles. Can't figure out if it isn't cold enough here or if I didn't get enough glycerin in the solution or what.
> 
> View attachment 151634
> 
> View attachment 151635
> 
> View attachment 151636



Glycerin?  You don't need that.  2 parts water, 1 part dawn dish soap and 1 part corn syrup.  Some say add one tablespoon of sugar but I haven't tried that yet.  I read that it must be a max of 18*f.


----------



## ronlane

SquarePeg said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not the first image but 3 of the first attempts at the frozen bubbles. Can't figure out if it isn't cold enough here or if I didn't get enough glycerin in the solution or what.
> 
> View attachment 151634
> 
> View attachment 151635
> 
> View attachment 151636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glycerin?  You don't need that.  2 parts water, 1 part dawn dish soap and 1 part corn syrup.  Some say add one tablespoon of sugar but I haven't tried that yet.  I read that it must be a max of 18*f.
Click to expand...


I read a post that if you didn't have corn syrup, then use the glycerin (wife had some of that). It also could be that I added it to kids bubbles instead of make my own.


----------



## SquarePeg

The corn syrup is a good thickener.  You could probably boil down some simple syrup instead.  I tried to use store bought bubbles that we had in the garage but they were frozen solid in the jar.


----------



## zombiesniper

As for if it is cold enough. As long as they're freezing it's cold enough.

We're getting a nice collection here. Lets keep them going. Doesn't have to be shot on the 1st. Just your first of the year.


----------



## PKarn

4 week old puppy!


----------



## smoke665

Just another day in the paradise, so glad we came south to get away from the cold


----------



## zombiesniper

Very nice PKarn.
I see we should be expecting more bouncing puppy photos then. 

smoke, it looks like you need to keep going south. I hear Chile is excellent this time of year.


----------



## chuasam

I think it was a photo of my lunch taken with my iPad.


----------



## Fire

Just a simple mobile photo on New Year's of the Seattle Skyline.



Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing4sanity

Put on the big lens and went out for the first time this year.


----------



## ceemac

Great day for a walk


----------



## chuasam

I was wrong...
according to my camera, this was the first photo I took in the New Year


----------



## zombiesniper

@stk nominated your first image for POTM.


----------



## john.margetts

A photo of a parcel that was nearly delivered but was left outside in a puddle of water. Photo was to illustrate my complaint.


----------



## zombiesniper

It would seem someone is not happy at their job.


----------



## zulu42

First click of the new year.

Norman



 

Actually, to be accurate,
Norman Wilbur Duke Longfellow Skullcrusher Lightning Ludwig


----------



## Russs

My first photo is just some little lights. I got my first set of fairy lights on the 4th and wanted to see what I could do with them.


----------



## SamSW

A mid-morning shot of the Superstition Mountains on the way out-of-town on my first photo trip of the year.


----------



## zombiesniper

Very nice.


----------



## MillerD

A picture of my nephew et niece in Bali for Christmas in their "castle".


----------



## Woodsman

January 7th through the living room window


----------



## Don Kondra

4th of January..

Common Redpoll female.



 

Cheers, Don


----------

